# What was the last film you saw at the cinema?



## oakapple (Apr 25, 2015)

We don't go to the cinema all that often maybe four times a year, the last film we went to see was Skyfall, the James Bond film, which was rather good.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 25, 2015)

I can't remember, it's been so so long since I was in a movie theater, watch everything at home. Skyfall was very good.  I see all the Bond films


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 25, 2015)

I don't do theaters.  I use netflix and several premium channels on my large screen tv.  No one talking, no cell phones, no coughing, no colds......


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 25, 2015)

_On Golden Pond_, 1981.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 25, 2015)

OMG! So it was the VCR then and VHS movies from the video store -- I remember them.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 25, 2015)

My Big Fat Greek Wedding. That's how long it's been since I've been to the movies.


----------



## drifter (Apr 25, 2015)

I think the Big Fat Greek Wedding was the last movie I went out to see.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 25, 2015)

American Sniper.  In fact we saw all the Oscar nominated films with the exception of Whiplash.  Plus Unbroken. and Into the Woods.


----------



## ronaldj (Apr 25, 2015)

I saw the new Superman a year or so ago and before that I saw the new Superman in 1978......I go to the movies a lot


----------



## Pam (Apr 26, 2015)

2005. Star Wars episode III Revenge of the Sith.


----------



## merlin (Apr 26, 2015)

"Still Alice" last week with my daughters, which was excellent, we go together periodically, the previous one was St.Vincent" which was enjoyable as well. I do love all Bill Murray films, he comes across in real life as a fun guy too


----------



## Kadee (Apr 26, 2015)

The Water Diviner ... Russell Crowe .. Last month


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 26, 2015)

Theory of Everything about Stephen Hawking. Excellent.

DH and I will go spend the night in Glasgow sometimes and do film marathons if there are several we want to see.  Has the tallest cinema complex in the world!


----------



## merlin (Apr 26, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Theory of Everything about Stephen Hawking. Excellent.



Yes its one on my list to see Annie, looking forward to it


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2015)

I used to work in one of the first multiplexes in West London in the late 70's as an Usherette, when Alien, Star Wars Manhattan and several of the big movies of the time were first released. A total of 2000 seats  in 3 theatres . We'd be packed out night after night with queues all along the street waiting for the doors to open.  It was a great place to work , warm and cosy, walking backwards down the aisles with  my ice cream tray at the intervals, no chattering amongst the audience or they would get the full beam of my torch shone on them LOL...then sitting at the back and watching every film (albeit over and over again) and getting paid for it. 

Today I cannot stand the new multiplexes, they are freeezing cold, the sound is ear splitting, the prices for a bag of popcorn or a coke would feed a family for a day not to mention the price of a ticket..and the audience chatter away to each other without any intervention from an usherette because there are none .

I hadn't been to the cinema for many years after working at the Odeon, and finally I agreed to go and see ''Avatar' in 3D in 2009 when it was first released at the local multiplex (not the one where  I'd previously worked.)..I left half way through, for all the reasons stated above ...dreadful, never again!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 26, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I used to work in one of the first multiplexes in West London in the late 70's as an Usherette, when Alien, Star Wars Manhattan and several of the big movies of the time were first released. A total of 2000 seats  in 3 theatres . We'd be packed out night after night with queues all along the street waiting for the doors to open.  It was a great place to work , warm and cosy, walking backwards down the aisles with  my ice cream tray at the intervals, no chattering amongst the audience or they would get the full beam of my torch shone on them LOL...then sitting at the back and watching every film (albeit over and over again) and getting paid for it.
> 
> Today I cannot stand the new multiplexes, they are freeezing cold, the sound is ear splitting, the prices for a bag of popcorn or a coke would feed a family for a day not to mention the price of a ticket..and the audience chatter away to each other without any intervention from an usherette because there are none .
> 
> I hadn't been to the cinema for many years after working at the Odeon, and finally I agreed to go and see ''Avatar' in 3D in 2009 when it was first released at the local multiplex (not the one where  I'd previously worked.)..I left half way through, for all the reasons stated above ...dreadful, never again!!



Sounds like it was fun.

We go to films on a weekday either late morning or afternoon and I bring my own snacks (hubby doesn't want any) - I usually bring a bottle of diet Pepsi and either a pack of Maltesers or M & M's.  Tickets are quite cheap as we get the OAP discount.  And during a weekday it's quiet.


----------



## merlin (Apr 26, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Today I cannot stand the new multiplexes, they are freeezing cold, the sound is ear splitting, the prices for a bag of popcorn or a coke would feed a family for a day not to mention the price of a ticket..and the audience chatter away to each other without any intervention from an usherette because there are none



I agree Holly, why is the air-conditioning so cold, I have complained on the way out on occasion , but nothing gets done of course. 
We tend to go to a local art cinema now, which is warm and on senior matinees you get free coffee/tea and biscuits, apart from the odd snoring pensioner its fine.
It used to be the same on aircraft, but recently I have noticed they are much warmer, to the extent I have to use the air vent.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 26, 2015)

merlin said:


> I agree Holly, why is the air-conditioning so cold, I have complained on the way out on occasion , but nothing gets done of course.
> We tend to go to a local art cinema now, which is warm and on senior matinees you get free coffee/tea and biscuits, apart from the odd snoring pensioner its fine.
> It used to be the same on aircraft, but recently I have noticed they are much warmer, to the extent I have to use the air vent.



The cinema we go to gets a wee bit cool, but not cold.  On planes I am usually cold so dress in layers and always have a fleece jacket on.


----------



## merlin (Apr 26, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> The cinema we go to gets a wee bit cool, but not cold.  On planes I am usually cold so dress in layers and always have a fleece jacket on.



The local Vue cinema is actually cold, even my daughters complain, maybe I am having hot flushes on aircraft these days


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 26, 2015)

merlin said:


> The local Vue cinema is actually cold, even my daughters complain, maybe I am having hot flushes on aircraft these days



The Glasgow cinema is still newish - 2001 - so maybe temps are regulated better.  I do wear a light fleece jacket and am comfy. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cineworld_(Glasgow) 

I think planes are getting a bit better for not freezing you as I recall taking my fleece jacket off several times during our last flights and actually turning the vent on.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2015)

Yes I have to agree I find planes generally cold too..so I have to wear jeans and a a jumper and or jacket during the flight, but when we get off the other end in a hot country not only do you feel as though you'll melt with the blast of hot air when the plane doors open , you look like a freakoid to the locals all dressed in shorts and vests, while you look as tho' you're dressed for the arctic circle..


----------



## merlin (Apr 26, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Yes I have to agree I find planes generally cold too..so I have to wear jeans and a a jumper and or jacket during the flight, but when we get off the other end in a hot country not only do you feel as though you'll melt with the blast of hot air when the plane doors open , you look like a freakoid to the locals all dressed in shorts and vests, while you look as tho' you're dressed for the arctic circle..



Yes there is also the reverse scene, where some holiday makers come home from a winter sun holiday destination, dressed in tee shirt and shorts, and get off the plane into a typical wet cold gloomy winters day in the UK


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 26, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Yes I have to agree I find planes generally cold too..so I have to wear jeans and a a jumper and or jacket during the flight, but when we get off the other end in a hot country not only do you feel as though you'll melt with the blast of hot air when the plane doors open , you look like a freakoid to the locals all dressed in shorts and vests, while you look as tho' you're dressed for the arctic circle..



I wear my nylon trousers with zip off legs and lots of velcro pockets (for passport(s), wallet).  It's very tricky going from cold Glasgow in the winter to hot Thailand.  We don't want to lug around heavy winter coats so we wear fleece jackets with some gloves and maybe a hat.  We aren't cold for very long so it works fine.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2015)

merlin said:


> Yes there is also the reverse scene, where some holiday makers come home from a winter sun holiday destination, dressed in tee shirt and shorts, and get off the plane into a typical wet cold gloomy winters day in the UK



ah yes we're never that daft..lol...we always put jeans on to fly home ..and keep a jumper handy to put on for whenever we get ready to land in the UK


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 26, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> ah yes we're never that daft..lol...we always put jeans on to fly home ..and keep a jumper handy to put on for whenever we get ready to land in the UK



I'm amazed at people who get on planes in shorts and tshirts when their destination is somewhere cold.  Even if I was going from hot climate to hot climate I still wouldn't wear shorts on a plane.


----------



## oakapple (Apr 26, 2015)

Shorts On A Plane....... Is this the sequel to Snakes On A Plane?
I agree, plane journeys are always cold, I take a lightweight fleece with me.
Our cinema is fine, the temp seems about right, and like Ameriscot, we take our own drinks and sometimes Maltesers just to while away the time through the adverts.Being OAP has it's advantages, cheap seat tickets.
So far it seems that not many people go to the cinema today(of a certain age.) Must admit, I do like the cinema experience generally, but it's in a market town and the audience is fine, no problems.We would go more, if we gave it enought thought.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 26, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Shorts On A Plane....... Is this the sequel to Snakes On A Plane?
> I agree, plane journeys are always cold, I take a lightweight fleece with me.
> Our cinema is fine, the temp seems about right, and like Ameriscot, we take our own drinks and sometimes Maltesers just to while away the time through the adverts.Being OAP has it's advantages, cheap seat tickets.
> So far it seems that not many people go to the cinema today(of a certain age.) Must admit, I do like the cinema experience generally, but it's in a market town and the audience is fine, no problems.We would go more, if we gave it enought thought.



We have figured it's at least 30 minutes of adverts and trailers so we arrive about 20 minutes after showtime.  I don't mind the trailers.  And seats are assigned or you can pick when you buy them so doesn't matter. I just can't go to a cinema without chocolate!

Aye!  LOL.  Snakes on a plane!!


----------



## Misty (Apr 26, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Theory of Everything about Stephen Hawking. Excellent.
> 
> DH and I will go spend the night in Glasgow sometimes and do film marathons if there are several we want to see.  Has the tallest cinema complex in the world!



We saw that movie also Ameriscot, and we thought it was excellent too.  Was really glad Eddie Redmayne won an oscar for best actor, he really deserved it!  That would be really neat to see it at the tallest cinema complex in the world.


----------



## Misty (Apr 26, 2015)

We saw " Furious Seven" recently...the last of the  "Fast and Furious" sequels so far, and it was exciting.  We also saw " The Longest Ride" with Scott Eastwood (Clint Eastwoods son. My husband and I both really liked it. I had read the book, and the movie had some different parts from the book, but it was still good. It kind of reminded me of " The Notebook" that Nicholas Sparks wrote too.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 26, 2015)

Misty said:


> We saw that movie also Ameriscot, and we thought it was excellent too.  Was really glad Eddie Redmayne won an oscar for best actor, he really deserved it!  That would be really neat to see it at the tallest cinema complex in the world.



He did very much deserve the oscar for his performance!  I bet he was very sore and stiff from holding those positions!


----------



## AprilT (Apr 26, 2015)

Well the last one I remember going to see was imitation game.  But after that ending, no more serious dramas if I can help it, I'll save those for netflix so I can tear up in the comfort of home.  With summer coming, I go usually go with friends to the see all the blow em up action movies, so starting next weekend, I'll be seeing the Avengers and similar fare thereafter.  

I enjoy good storytelling, but for me to pay what their asking at theaters today, I need a different sort of entertainment experience for my buck.  My Roku player can provide me with all the Indie Sundance and movie shorts type movies I can handle for now if I'm in the mood.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 26, 2015)

The last cinema movie I watched was 25 years ago.  Sleepless In Seattle...and I fell asleep trying to watch it.  I find it difficult to sit that long, without multi-tasking.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 26, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Well the last one I remember going to see was imitation game.  But after that ending, no more serious dramas if I can help it, I'll save those for netflix so I can tear up in the comfort of home.  With summer coming, I go usually go with friends to the see all the blow em up action movies, so starting next weekend, I'll be seeing the Avengers and similar fare thereafter.
> 
> I enjoy good storytelling, but for me to pay what their asking at theaters today, I need a different sort of entertainment experience for my buck.  My Roku player can provide me with all the Indie Sundance and movie shorts type movies I can handle for now if I'm in the mood.



We watch a lot of movies on Netflix or binge watch series, but we do like to go to the cinema for certain movies.  Some though I prefer to wait until Netflix.  We like to sit in the front row of the second section. If I know a movie will be a really serious tear jerker I prefer to cry in my own home.  Although I knew I'd cry at the end of The Book Thief. Waiting for Still Alice on Netflix as I know it would make me cry.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 26, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Theory of Everything about Stephen Hawking. Excellent.
> 
> DH and I will go spend the night in Glasgow sometimes and do film marathons if there are several we want to see.  Has the tallest cinema complex in the world!



I LOVED the Theory of Everything.   We saw it in the cinema... but ended up buying the DVD and watching it several more times.  


I enjoy the act of going out to the movies..  there is something special about seeing a movie in a theater..  having popcorn and a soft drink..  It's a good outing.


----------



## Glinda (Apr 26, 2015)

We saw "Woman in Gold" on Saturday night.  I knew it would be good because Helen Mirren is in it but it was even better than I expected.  It's a true story about Maria Altman, a Jewish woman who narrowly escaped the Nazis in Austria in WWII.  She came from a wealthy Jewish family who lived in Vienna and her aunt was the subject of the famous Gustav Klimt painting known as "Woman in Gold."  The painting, along with several other heirlooms and treasures, was stolen from her family by the Nazis.  This is the story of her fight to obtain what was rightfully hers and, more importantly, some modicum of justice after her family was torn apart and many loved ones were murdered.  It's an incredible story and a brilliant performance by Helen Mirren.  I highly recommend it.  Bring your tissues!  :sorrow:


----------



## Kathy G in MI (Apr 26, 2015)

Star Wars, the original.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 26, 2015)

World War Z with Brad Pitt was the last movie at the theater.


----------



## Underock1 (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm not sure it was the last one we saw, but its the last one I remember. "Julia". I thought Glen Close was amazing as Julia Childs.
She looked like her, moved like her, and talked like her. We enjoyed that a lot. Then we went to micro wave "Popcorn and a Movie" days in our living room.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 27, 2015)

Popcorn, ah yes. Remember these?  Was going to watch Noah but need to find the time to watch it in full.over two hours if I recall. Love Netflix.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 27, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I LOVED the Theory of Everything.   We saw it in the cinema... but ended up buying the DVD and watching it several more times.
> 
> 
> I enjoy the act of going out to the movies..  there is something special about seeing a movie in a theater..  having popcorn and a soft drink..  It's a good outing.



I've only bought something once at the cinema we go to - Maltesers I think - and they were about 3 times normal price.  When we took daughter to a film a few months ago she wanted popcorn and coke and it was £10!  Now we she goes with us we buy our snacks elsewhere.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 27, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> World War Z with Brad Pitt was the last movie at the theater.



Some of that was filmed in Glasgow.  My nephew was an extra.  I haven't seen it.


----------



## Rob (Apr 28, 2015)

We haven't been for nearly ten years now. We wait until a film we'd like to see comes out on Sky Movies. With a home movie sound system the experience is pretty close to the cinema ... and a damn sight cheaper.

The last one we saw was this ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 28, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Some of that was filmed in Glasgow.  My nephew was an extra.  I haven't seen it.



Very cool Ameriscot!  I'm not into zombie movies, but this was interesting and a much faster pace, I liked Pitt in it also.


----------

